# log home 2.5acres central wv



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

log home 2.5 acres central wv..... great home 3car garage and large upper floor not finished. has two small barns fronts country lane road. safe neighbors....good gardens,could have goats or horse......$115,000.


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

Could you post pictures?


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

i will work on the pics but better than you think.......


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Exact location or at least the county.please!

PQ


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

attempting pics........


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

send your email and i will email you some pics....sorry for the inconvience.....:help:


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

Sent you a PM


----------



## country4me (Apr 10, 2008)

coup

Small world-I was born & raised in Calhoun County!!!


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

where are you at now?


----------



## country4me (Apr 10, 2008)

coup,
Husband & I moved out of state a couple of times. Moved to southern WV (minutes from the VA border) where we have about 50 acres & plan on staying put here!!
We still have lots of relatives in Calhoun - so we visit often.


----------

